# good setup??



## tarek (Sep 12, 2006)

hey i bought a 9 gallon tank about a month ago and a heater filter and cycle i left the tank to cycle for the month i also used some gravel from my freinds estalished tank. i jsut got 3 really really really small silver sharks 1 sunset gourami and 1 dwarf gourami, 1 altum angelfish and 1 smaller marble angelfish 

id really like some feedback aout this setup and any advice as this is my 1st tank


----------



## Nick (Aug 2, 2006)

Hey welcome...

so thats good that you got some established gravel from your friend. do you know if your tank is cycled yet? If not you need to go out and buy a test kit, a good one is " Master test kit " Which includes ammonia, nitrite, nitrate, pH, kh or gh. Your ammonia should be 0, Nitrite 0, and Nitrate under 40. I would definettly tank the silver sharks, the angels, and gourami back. they will get way to big for a little 9 gallon tank. They might be good for now but it will stunt there growth being in a small area...Feel free to ask any more questions!

nick


----------



## crazie.eddie (Sep 1, 2006)

The 9 gallon tank is really VERY SMALL for angelfish and gouramis. Angelfish require at least a 20 gallon (tall) tank, since they can get big. Gouramis can also get big and aggressive, especially if kept in a small tank. I'm assuming the silver shark is a bala shark and those will also get big.

All the fish, except for the silver shark, can be kept together if kept in a tank of about 40 gallons.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

I can't believe you ended up with an altum angelfish.:blink:
Altums will definitely need 24 inches or higher the height of tank.


----------



## Jet (Sep 11, 2006)

The only fish really suitable for that size tank is one of the Gouramis. It's a little small for both, and as the others have said the remaining fish will very quickly outgrow the tank you have.

Be warned that most angels sold as altums aren't altums at all. A lot of fish stores can't tell the difference. :roll: Altums are pretty rare. I have only seen them three times or so in over 10 years of keeping fish.


----------



## tarek (Sep 12, 2006)

:shock: not good


would some pics help?


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

tarek said:


> :shock: not good
> 
> 
> would some pics help?


Hi Tarek.:wave:

Yes, a pic would help.
Hope we'll be able to sort out your problems.


----------



## tarek (Sep 12, 2006)

oh noes i got home and 1 of my gourami's is dead :shock:  :roll:  
i jsut came home from the markets and i see it stuck upside down agaisnt a plant and it didnt move once i tried to nudge it


y!!! need feedback as quikly as possible as i dont want my other fish to die


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

tarek said:


> oh noes i got home and 1 of my gourami's is dead :shock:  :roll:
> i jsut came home from the markets and i see it stuck upside down agaisnt a plant and it didnt move once i tried to nudge it
> 
> 
> y!!! need feedback as quikly as possible as i dont want my other fish to die


The best you can do is rehome all of your fish. I know it's painful but they don't fit in a 9 gallons tank.


----------



## tarek (Sep 12, 2006)

yeah gonan do that straight away

got a freind that jsut got a 60 gallon tank see if hell take em off my hands till i can figure ot wats wrong =(


----------



## tarek (Sep 12, 2006)

ive had my betta in the tank for about 3 weeks and its been fine but it seemed bored itd jsut sit in the middle of the tank and do nothing so i relocated it to a 2 gallon tank on its own with a small heater and a filter

and as soon as i aded the other fish 1 day later 1 of the gourami's is dead =(


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi Tarek.:wave:

It is best that you save your money so you can buy the biggest tank you can afford. I'd recommend 15 gallons as the minimum although the larger, the better.


----------



## tarek (Sep 12, 2006)

haha yeah birthdays coming up hoping to get a 50 gallon

wat kind of stuff would i need to maintain a tank that size though ??


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Basically what your tank really needs.
Filters, lights, heaters and pump for aeration(unless your filter makes turbulent movements).

Thread moved pending the appearance of the other one in Emergencies.


----------



## tarek (Sep 12, 2006)

yeah lol sorry about that im just worried i dont want all my other fish to die =(


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

tarek said:


> yeah lol sorry about that im just worried i dont want all my other fish to die =(


I understand how you feel. So I moved this thread so you'll receive quicker replies as much as possible.
I'll keep my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## girlofgod (Aug 22, 2006)

i would recommend rehoming your other fish as the others have stated. when you added all those fish at once it was probably an ammonia/nitrate overload for your bacteria since they were used to dealing with one betta. its a good rule to add one to two fish per week until you have reached your max number of fish for what your tank can hold. unfortunately, being a 10 gallon owner myself, thats not much. =( good luck with the health of your other fish. 

bri


----------



## tarek (Sep 12, 2006)

hmm the other fish are like 100% fine now they seem happy


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

tarek said:


> hmm the other fish are like 100% fine now they seem happy


I'd just move them straight away and never look back. Your fish will never be happy in a 9 gallons tank.


----------



## Tracy (Aug 4, 2006)

--Yeah what others suggested -- rehome the fish that are going to be larger than 2 inches as adults  In a 9 gallon tank you can keep about 3 fish whose adult size will be 3 inches or less. Good luck


----------



## tarek (Sep 12, 2006)

hmm so wich ones would they be? the bala sharks ? and the angels that leaves me with a gourami anything else thatd go well with it in a 9 gallon?


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

All except the dwarf gourami.


----------



## tarek (Sep 12, 2006)

wat else could i add to the tank?


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

tarek said:


> wat else could i add to the tank?


You can't stock the tank so soon.:blink: It's best to just plan first while your tank is under cycling process. You may as well return the dwarf gourami and replace with zebra danios which will survive the cycling process easily.

For bottom, otos would be the best but you won't have otos for now. Being delicate, they'll need months of tank maturation process before they are placed in the tank.


----------



## tarek (Sep 12, 2006)

yeah im giving all the fish to a freidn witha a 60 gallon tank gona recycle the tank properly with cycle and zebra danios wich hes gonna lend me and once i get al my lvls right ill get the gourami back and maybe add some guppies


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Should be ok although I'd keep an eye on the dwarf gourami as it has a tendency to rip the tails of guppies.


----------



## tarek (Sep 12, 2006)

you suggest maybe some neons about 2 months down the track or maybe some harelequin rasboras



thanx soooooo much for ur help really really apreciate it


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

That depends on your choice although I prefer harlies myself.:mrgreen: Neons are not hardy IME.


----------



## tarek (Sep 12, 2006)

so how long do u recoomend i wait b4 i get harlies i dont want to kill more fish  :shock:


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

tarek said:


> so how long do u recoomend i wait b4 i get harlies i dont want to kill more fish  :shock:


To be safe, 5 months is the minimum. I prefer 6 months though to be even safer.


----------



## tarek (Sep 12, 2006)

kk thanx alot for ur help and quik responses =) 

peace


----------

